# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Eurocargo Trieste [Superfast Andalucia, Bayard]

## Espresso Venezia

Μετά το EUROCARGO PATRASSO (που αναχώρησε για την Πάτρα), νέος "θαμώνας" του μώλου Δραπετσώνας είναι το _EUROCARGO TRIESTE_ (1997 - IMO 9131515 - ex. SUPERFAST ANDALUCIA, BAYARD)

----------


## Νικόλας

Aναχώρηση από το Μπάρι 

20160722_113842.jpg

----------

